# Wild Blue Installers...laptop/netbook recommendation needed.



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

I just signed up for the online course to get certified, which will be followed by the hands on course, and a laptop with wifi is required for the class. I don't currently have a laptop, and I know I'll need one for the field, so I'm curious what some of you use. I know it's mainly to get inside the modem, and a guy I shadowed for a day was using something like this
http://www.jr.com/asus/pe/ASU_1025CMU17BK/
small, lightweight, and good battery life. This would be fine for my hands on training as well, I'm assuming, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask the people that do it every day, and get some feedback. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Just for this purpose I would look at a cheap netbook with great battery life and the ability to swap the battery.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Most of the time I just use the customers computer.

Anything with an ethernet port will work, cheap is good, so long as it boots fast.

I have an old Acer laptop that I use if the customers computer...
Has XP or Vista.
Takes more than a minute to go from off to the internet.
Their web browser has so many tool bars there are only a few inches at the bottom of the screen to view web content. 
They just have wireless devices.


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

get a laptop with WINDOWS XP..... i have a little acer aspire one its small and compact


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

As far as the laptop/netbook........the ASUS having an SSD is a little something to consider for sure, since it will be in and out of a truck every day.
I'm trying to keep the cost down as much as possible, without sacrificing too much, so I might go with this
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0071N3AYC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
as opposed to this
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...A190GGUJ1L21DJ
because it's a little cheaper, and will still meet my needs, as far as I can tell.
But, I'm definitely considering this too
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007X0ASZM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
just because that's a good price right now for a full sized laptop, and to be honest, the bigger screen wouldn't hurt. I saw it in a Newegg email first, and knew Amazon would adjust their price the same day, which they did.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, maybe now I'll choose between the ASUS I listed above, Acer, or possibly a Dell
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Z92SS6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16834200483

as the full size ASUS is 10-13 days out on shipping at the moment. Must have sold out....it was in stock earlier. I still like the idea the idea of a full size screen, especially for $329. My reading vision isn't all that great, so the bigger screen helps a little. Not a deal breaker though.


----------

